# Your Bag



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Guys
What's in your Crappie Tackle Bag and what does it look like (need pictures)? Whats your go to lure for each seasons (pictures help)? 
Thanks for the help


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Show us your bag first....


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I got turned onto a cool way to catch gills this last fall, a buddy of mine showed me at a farm pond, he would tie on a fly and then put a small round float above it about 2 or 3 ft, wing it out there and just reel it back slow, the gills went nuts after it, the flys even when soaked would only sink a inch so which enabled a nice little surface bite, I look forward to trying it again in the spring.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I got turned onto a cool way to catch gills this last fall, a buddy of mine showed me at a farm pond, he would tie on a fly and then put a small round float above it about 2 or 3 ft, wing it out there and just reel it back slow, the gills went nuts after it, the flys even when soaked would only sink a inch so which enabled a nice little surface bite, I look forward to trying it again in the spring.


Take the back treble hook off of a tiny rapala floater. Add a 6" piece of line with a fly tied to it. Leave the treble on the belly. Cast it out and work it back like you're bobber fishing. You may catch some monster gills on the floater too. Or crappie. Or bass. Or.......


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

chaunc said:


> Take the back treble hook off of a tiny rapala floater. Add a 6" piece of line with a fly tied to it. Leave the treble on the belly. Cast it out and work it back like you're bobber fishing. You may catch some monster gills on the floater too. Or crappie. Or bass. Or.......


Thats interesting..I never thought of that.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

chaunc said:


> Take the back treble hook off of a tiny rapala floater. Add a 6" piece of line with a fly tied to it. Leave the treble on the belly. Cast it out and work it back like you're bobber fishing. You may catch some monster gills on the floater too. Or crappie. Or bass. Or.......


hmm...that is the same set-up that billybob7059 used to take big fish 2 years ago at crappie tourny!!! it is a great bait for slow trolling to locate the active fish when they are not hitting live bait!!


----------

